# Trossachs



## Andylynne (Aug 15, 2021)

Can anyone recommend an overnight stopping place in the Trossachs please ?


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 15, 2021)

Andylynne said:


> Can anyone recommend an overnight stopping place in the Trossachs please ?


The Ben A’an carpark near to the road to loch Katrine road.
Kilmahog Carpark.
Also on the dukes pass from Aberfoyle there are two or three forestry carparks.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 15, 2021)

I should have mentioned the Ben A’an carpark is £3 a day to park.
Also there are motorhomes parking places with EHU in the loch Katrine carpark.
Last time I was there it was £10 a night without EHU.



			Camper Van Overnight Visits. – Loch Katrine


----------



## 2cv (Aug 15, 2021)

Forest drive overnight parking Link


----------



## Blue yonder (Aug 16, 2021)

2cv said:


> Forest drive overnight parking Link


Thanks for the link 2cv, I'm sure i will be able to make use of this in the future


----------



## Tats (Aug 17, 2021)

Stayed on 


2cv said:


> Forest drive overnight parking Link


We stayed here last autumn and can thoroughly recommend too. If you're going over a weekend especially and want one of the better stops eg by the water or with a view, try and get there as early as you can, but it's a great place nonetheless and once they've locked the gate for the night it's great not to have vehicles passing by the whole time.


----------



## Rolyan57 (Aug 17, 2021)

Blue yonder said:


> Thanks for the link 2cv, I'm sure i will be able to make use of this in the future


I can highly recommend it.


----------



## Andylynne (Aug 19, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> I should have mentioned the Ben A’an carpark is £3 a day to park.
> Also there are motorhomes parking places with EHU in the loch Katrine carpark.
> Last time I was there it was £10 a night without EHU.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the info, we stayed overnight at beautiful Loch Katrine, 20 quid all in, well worth it ! The other sites you mentioned are permits only and we just couldnt get one. Been in Killin for 2 nights on a site , tomorrow we head for Onich, so hoping to stop over at Loch Tulla view point, then we have 5 nights on camp site. Loved every minute so far. X


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 28, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> The Ben A’an carpark near to the road to loch Katrine road.
> Kilmahog Carpark.
> Also on the dukes pass from Aberfoyle there are two or three forestry carparks.


Usually always empty too


----------

